# Upset



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

I am very upset right now at my aunt. I was talking to her about how upset my husband and I were over the loss of my kitty, and that it is not the same and the house feel empty now. And her response was well at least you have all those other pets to keep you company. NO compassion at all. I just wanted to scream does not matter if I have all the pets in the world, it will not bring my kitty back to me. I swear some do not think before they open their mouth.


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

Some people just aren't "animal" people, and that's why they act that way. It's too bad she couldn't show you some support in some way. I myself would be devastated if I lost any of my babies. I hope you feel better about it soon. Just remember: Echo got a lot of love and was a happier cat and lived a better life because of you.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow!!! The nerve some people have. Totally speak without thinking of the consequences or feelings. Could she have been kidding? Trying to lighten the mood. Or was she completely serious?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------

